# Sfw



## OTG85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Come out, come out where ever you are. Really looked up to this bro he was like a teacher who never tought me anything but how I was small, pale and unjerked. Miss you bro!


----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2016)

he sent me SheriVs nudes....


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah !!!     where the fuck is Sheri ???


----------



## the_predator (Aug 7, 2016)

charley said:


> Yeah !!!     where the fuck is Sheri ???


Trying to get back all the nudes she has sent out! Btw SheriV.....I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Trying to get back all the nudes she has sent out! Btw SheriV.....I'm still waiting for mine


she only comes around when she is getting beat up at ASF and we go over and get her back but she forgets all about us


----------



## SheriV (Aug 29, 2016)

I do not!
I was on vacation.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Negs to everyone, GICH.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I do not!
> I was on vacation.



just let us know when you are getting picked on by another forum, we will come to your aid....


----------



## CG (Dec 24, 2016)

OTG85 said:


> Come out, come out where ever you are. Really looked up to this bro he was like a teacher who never tought me anything but how I was small, pale and unjerked. Miss you bro!



5 says he's doing time or taking a dirt nap. I miss that fucker


----------

